
Teen-created Muziic likely to irk YouTube - mcav
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/03/09/youtube.itunes.muziic.music/index.html
======
awad
Reminds me of Songza, though they are browser based. They prominently display
the video now, probably because YouTube was not too pleased. I think it's
pretty awesome that a 15 year old made this and is getting coverage for it,
but the website is a way too noisy for me.

------
dc2k08
sounds like what playlist.com has been doing, quite successfully too, but I
don't think they use youtube vids. I was wondering if they would start.

